

Show HN: Made a web app for grouping YouTube videos to play together and share - mcrittenden
http://tangletube.com/?vid0=q_qgVn-Op7Q&vol0=100&time0=16&vid1=aqvmCiNMpCU&vol1=30&time1=0&vid2=1pSyYhRYeIM&vol2=100&time2=30

======
revorad
If you're trying to create some syncing effect by playing the videos
simultaneously, then that's getting lost because of buffering.

~~~
mcrittenden
Not really, I just skipped the first few seconds of the first video because
it's just noise.

But more importantly, are you on a slow connection by any chance? I haven't
had any buffering issues so I'm wondering if I'm the exception or the rule. I
could specify that videos should play at their lowest quality if necessary,
which should help, but I'd like to avoid that unless it's strictly necessary.

~~~
revorad
I'm on a pretty good connection (I think). I watch a lot of youtube videos and
never have any serious buffering issues. Maybe it's just these particular
videos.

Anyway, it's a fun idea. You should share it here - <http://swym.me>

------
Mizza
The Network + post rock mashup was awesome.

Unfortunately, there was some stuttering, which kind of killed the effect.

------
markbao
Wow, that speech from _Network_ is fantastic.

------
dimitar
What is the difference between this and the playlist in YouTube itself?

~~~
mcrittenden
Click "Play All" and it plays them all together at the same time.

Also, you can control each video's start time and volume. So for example, you
could play a video of your cousin dancing but mute that and also play another
video of bluegrass music as if that's what he's dancing too. A lame example, I
know, but it gives you an idea of what I was going for.

~~~
mmahemoff
Yo dawg, I heard you like hangouts ..

This could be interesting with some Google Hangouts people are doing, where
they set up a Hangout, which gets recorded, to watch another live Hangout or
live event elsewhere. And I'm sure there are Hangouts where people gather
round to watch some YouTube video together too.

------
j45
I recently discovered youtube playlists. I like it a lot but hate the ads.
Does this solve that in some way as well?

~~~
mcrittenden
The purpose of this site is to play the videos at the same time which is what
the "play all" button is for. Do youtube playlists support this feature or was
that just not immediately apparent?

